# QiGong seminar (please help! I know nothing!)



## Sam (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been invited to a very exclusive (expensive!) QiGong seminar tomorrow very last minute and have no idea what to expect. (To make a long story short a friend of the family who practices tai chi and qigong who just happens to be famous artist is letting the instructor use his building for the seminar so they are bringing me with) I know basically nothing about this art at all, only what I was told in about 20 minutes of conversation. What I was told was so alien to me I can hardly comprehend. I practice Kenpo, a self defense based art. From what I understand, there is no hitting people at all in this. Just sort of... breathing? I had always equated martial arts to you know, fighting people, or at least defending yourself... I wasn't aware you could have a martial art with no strikes. What do you _do? _What is this about drawing energy? It just seems so strange...

could someone give me a crash course of the basic basic basics and what to expect, what to wear, how to act?


(and why is it soo expensive to learn these forms??)


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 16, 2005)

Well first, its not a martial art. There is no fighting or application to anything within QiGong, Chi Kung, Qui Gong, etc. It is simply an excersize for strengthening the internal organs and muscles. Its used in connection with martial arts, but in and of itself is not a martial art. I dont know anyone who promotes it as such either. 

 You should expect heavy focus on breathing, slow movements, controled set of movements. Its not spiritual or mystical, just basic and mental. You draw energy by focusing on certain body parts, muscle groups etc. In Traditional Chinese Medicine its used for healing and treating of illness. 

 Wear whatever you feel comfortable in, most people just wear whatever. I've seen people come in jeans before. 

 7sm


----------



## j_m (Mar 16, 2005)

A quick overview can be found here:

http://chikungintl.com/chikungintl.com/htmls/gloss.html


It explains things pretty well... although others may explain the same things a little differently.  It should give you an idea of what is going on (or should be going on :ultracool  )


[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]





> [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Chi Kung is not only used to produce health and prevent illness. Martial artists widely utilize the exercises to cultivate Chi for martial purposes such as rooting, sensitivity, and Fa Jing (power issuing training). Lastly, Chi Kung plays an important role with Buddhists, Taoists, and Moslems who use it in their spiritual pursuit of enlightenment.[/font]


 



jm
[/font]


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hello Samantha!*  I actually started my adult journey into martial arts about 8 years ago, practicing Tai Chi and Qi Gong.  Since going from that base to practicing Kenpo for the last 4 years, I still look back at that time with fond memories.  While Tai Chi does have martial applications throughout its forms, Qi Gong is truly a standing meditation more than anything, as both posters above have noted.  If you have the chance, then broaden your horizons by experiencing these quite different endeavors.  Just go into it with a very open mind, as Qi Gong may require a bit of a "leap of faith" to get into.  Wear something comfortable, like sweats or workout clothes, and bring some water to keep hydrated.  Have fun with it.  As for costs, it is buyer beware!  As in any "art" there are serious and dedicated practicioners, followed by just as many charlatins looking to make a buck.  I am attaching a link to the style of Qi Gong I used to practice (actually still do on my own), only as a reference for your research. 

www.chilel-qigong.com/

Best Regards,
Garry  Grotewold


----------



## pete (Mar 16, 2005)

samantha,  

i started doing tai chi and qigong after a year or two of kenpo, and continue to do both.  the soft circular movements have improved the fluidity of my kenpo, and the internal focus of these arts have improved my ability to develop a 'feel' for the self defense techniques, rather than to depend solely on memory.  its a good fit for me, but like all things, not for everybody.

you ask _'what would you do?" _  honestly, i wouldn't go if i were you.  i wouldn't do something "_sooo expensive_" unless it was something i was interested in.

if you do go, just keep an open mind, act respectfully, and participate as best you can... you just might learn something new... or, not?

pete.


----------

